# Kayak??? and Penn Longbeach 68???



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Just a quick question to gather up some opinions from you surf sharkers. I recently rented a tarpon 140 didn't like the stability that much. felt like I was gonna sink it haha. I want to get a STABLE kayak to yak out baits. Any suggestions... or how about A little zodiac type inflatable boat with a small outboard on the back... How much mula does something like that run? And last question is about spooling a Penn Longbeach 68. Are they good surf casting reels? If they are, I will spool it accordingly and throw it on a surf rod. But if they are not then I wanna throw it on a Fenwick 80 # tuna stick, but how do I go about spooling that sucker for such a combo. 100# Power Pro, 100# mono topshot??? Lets hear it...


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

I think 100 lb is alittle over kill for a 68 long beach. They do not cast as well as some of the other reels but they are castable. I would fill it with 30lb if it were mine. if you want the extra yardage then go with 150 to 300 yards of 50lb pp then 30 on top then a 80 lb shock leader.

For a yak try the ocean kayaks. the scrambler xt is fast and stable.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

here is my 2 cent..
as for Kayak.. I have a kingfisher and I use it to yak baits out.( keep in mind I'm over 200#). some people call them the SUV of kayaks.. I will give up speed anyday for stablility,, I really like mine. as for the long beach ,, it's a very nice reel and great for casting,I have one and this is how I have it spooled. It loaded with 30# cajun red and 80# big game top shot. I also magged it with 5 power mag and it's one of mine longest rods I can cast.. other than my LB 60. 

I hope this helps..


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

ElTiburon said:


> Just a quick question to gather up some opinions from you surf sharkers. I recently rented a tarpon 140 didn't like the stability that much. felt like I was gonna sink it haha. I want to get a STABLE kayak to yak out baits. Any suggestions... or how about A little zodiac type inflatable boat with a small outboard on the back... How much mula does something like that run? And last question is about spooling a Penn Longbeach 68. Are they good surf casting reels? If they are, I will spool it accordingly and throw it on a surf rod. But if they are not then I wanna throw it on a Fenwick 80 # tuna stick, but how do I go about spooling that sucker for such a combo. 100# Power Pro, 100# mono topshot??? Lets hear it...


What yak you need depends on how big a boy you are. For normal size people, a Kingfish or Scrambler XT are good choices. For BIG boys, the Drifter is supposed to be good. 
I like my Pelican Apex ll. Its stable as hell but has a few bad habits that I can live with.
A lot of people can cast a Penn 68 a long ways, a lot more people don't do very well casting it. Either way, fill it with 40# mono and cast it if you can or yak it if you can't. The are great old reels that are tough as hell.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Thanks every body helped a lot. Oh and I am 6' 3" 230# for yakking info.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

hey EL T what area you in.. I'm on lake conroe and if your in this area, your more than welcome to paddle my yak. just PM me.. you gotta ride before you buy..

fish on and be safe

Dwayne


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a couple of penn longbeach reels and I can't seem to cast it worth a ..... I also can't seem to get the line to stay tight on the reel. It just wants to nest up with that free spool and all. Is there some sort of trick to it. They don't have line guides so using the finger and moving it back and forth method while putting line on it does not seem to work to well. Any suggestions or tips?


----------



## Gowge (May 21, 2004)

*Longbeach Mag Conversions*

YOU can install a mag conversion in the Long Beach reels to help control them.

SEE: http://www.surf-masters.com/articles/devine/mag/mag.htm

If you have the OLD style Long Beach with the chromed spool, they're 'bout impossible to cast... I wouldn't even try.

Also, there's the NEW 267 and 268 Super Long Beach reels with graphite frames & alloy spools.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I agree with Gowge. On casting the old style chrome spool long beach. I have all of them, and none of them can cast very good. The weight of the spool will over run almost every time. But after tring to cast them, every thing else seems easy. They will work, I cast and caught fish on them for years. But you do have better choices.


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

check out ocean drifter for the yak. My neighbor has one. not one of the fastest yaks but very stable, great for surf stuff. I used it last week down at slp. like it alot. check them out


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

ElTiburon said:


> Thanks every body helped a lot. Oh and I am 6' 3" 230# for yakking info.


You may have too high a center of gravity for a XT or Kingfish. A Apex ll should be just about right for you and a Drifter should be a little overkill.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I've been fishing a Penn 68 for 30 years and think it's a great reel...for big fish. I've got mine spooled with about 500 yards of 50# Big Game. Sure, they don't cast great, but especially in today's yakking craze, that shouldn't be a problem. They do have a good drag and hold enough line to handle a big fish.


----------



## barhopper (May 25, 2005)

since i caught the magging topic on this tread,my 2 cents.if your having problems with the penn,MAG IT!!i magged my 4/0 after having similar propblems with the guidance of the vey same link listed above and she is now my go to reel each and every time.its amazing what $5 and a little patience can do for you.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Wow! I guess I'm just one of the odd ones.. I really like casting mine. I have been doing it for years,, I guess I'm just old school.. 

fish on and be safe,

Dwayne.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

The Longbeach 68 is about 6 years old. Is that old school? Now when you say the spool is chrome on the old schools, do you mean chrome like rims chrome? If yes then the spool is not chrome, just your basic looking penn spool does seem heavy though. It looks like I'd be able to pack on a lot of line on this thing. I think I'll just keep it for yakking if and when that time comes. Now how to spool this sucker. I got 400 yds of 65# P P on my Penn 555 GS's and Daiwa Sealine 50's with 50 yds of 40 # topshot. I have about 400 yds of 65# P P left. Should I use this or throw some heavier P P on??? Also I am trying to repair an old Penn Senator 4/0, if succesfull how should I spool this monkey and which one of these reels should I mount on the 80# 6' rod??? And thanks Dlmarinaman but I reside on the southwest side of Houston.


----------



## Gowge (May 21, 2004)

With fresh drags, your Super Long Beach reels are good for maybe 40lb test line on a long rod. The #68/268 has same capacity as a wide 4/0, and the #67/267 = a standard 4/0 line capacity. Govern yourself accordingly. 

All penn aluminum spools of recent manufacture are BLACK anodized. Only exceptions I can think of are the RED Senator & Jigmaster alloy spools and the few Silver anodized Jigmaster spools from the 70s. You should know by looking at the spool if it's chromed brass or black anodized aluminum. I think your best bet is to put some 30-40lb Big Game on the 68, and 30lb Big Game on the #67. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

An Apex II sounds pretty good being my first Kayak and the affordable price, plus I can probably get one for a lot less than retail because I got a buddy that works at Academy. But isn't that a 2 person yak? Or is it either or? where would I sit, the front or the back seat?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

ElTiburon said:


> But isn't that a 2 person yak? Or is it either or? where would I sit, the front or the back seat?


Its two person, but one person in the back seat, seems to work better than two people in the boat. 
When I start fishing offshore in it, I may start using the front seat to fight fish from. Thats just one of the things I haven't worked out yet.


----------

